# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Diaz vs. Melvin Guillard Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Nate Diaz facing Melvin "The Young Assassin" Guillard in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Dont be shocked to see Nate knock him out.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Diaz by submission and it won't take long.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Guillard by either ragdoll TKO throws of Diaz on his skinny ass not able to continue... or KO...somebody please knock this kid out already... I hated him since TUF..


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Nate all the way. Melvin is a tool and for some reason I can't explain, I like Nate's retarded ass.

Plus, I don't see Melvin winning because he really only has an advantage in Power. Nate and nick both have a good chin, so that shouldn't come into play. And, if Melvin takes him down, I thoroughly expect Nate to lock in a solid Triangle, flipping Melvin the bird the whole time


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Nate isnt a member of the Gracie family and his BJJ hasnt impressed me thus far :thumbsdown:


Melvin by KO


----------



## TimeStalker (Sep 6, 2009)

Gotta go with my boy Nate Diaz by Submission.

LOL f*ck Melvin 'The Coke Sniffer' Guillard. 

He's a classless tool who needs to get put in a triangle choke again so he can sniff something other than his usual fancy. :sarcastic12:


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I can't wait to watch this fight. Guilard has some serious striking. If it goes to the ground he is royally f*cked but I would give him a little more of a punchers shance than i do most people. Guy has some serious punch speed.

Diaz by Sub.(goes to ground), Guilard by T/KO.(stays standing.)


----------



## jdig_theanimal (Sep 7, 2009)

im saorry but i have no faith in the young assassin in this fight he always loses by tapping out and half the time doesnt even try to get out and who has he really knocked out? the only impressive fighter hes beat was marcus davis which was by cut or else marcus would have prevailed, bloody and bruised but would have won

diaz by submission


----------



## brief (Nov 19, 2006)

If Melvin didn't fight so stupid I would say that his strength would be too much for Nate. But it's not too hard to imagine Guillard getting caught and submitted. Hope not.


----------



## Lochtsa (Apr 3, 2009)

Diaz by submission. Melvin has the punchers chance......


----------



## baw4ua (Sep 11, 2009)

im goin with diaz guillards cardio is SUSPECT. diaz will survive an early storm by melvin in the first. diaz will work his ground skills and submit him in the second bank on it!!


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I see Diaz taking this one by submisson in the first round..


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I really like this fight, should be interesting, Diaz is good enoguh on his feet to get close for a takedown, and once it hits the mat Diaz will submit him quickly.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Hopefully Diaz gets stupid and tries to bang with Melvin and he gets KTFO. 

Not a fan of either guy to honest.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Nate wins this fight by sub.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

Pulling for Melvin. Wouldn't bet any real money on it though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Diaz!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, hopefully Diaz will let me finish my night with a perfect 4-0.

Please, Nate, please! Do *not* try standing with Melvin!


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Someones going to get knocked out!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Or subbed, lol.

Nice guillotine by Nate.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What the ****?!? Melvin did it again!!! Oh my god, damnit.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Melvin is an idiot.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice sub by Diaz.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Seriously, who didn't see that coming?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

All_In said:


> Seriously, who didn't see that coming?


I didn't, I was in the kitchen. :confused02: I saw the replay, though.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Honestly Melvin is one of the dumbest fighters out there- once again he proves he can't fight a smart fight. He acts like a boxer and then falls into a submission against a guy he should know was only looking for that very thing. Just utterly stupid.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why is Melvin so stupid?!? ;_;


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

melvin brought it on himself, lol good fight though. you could say he was winning up until that.

but dude brought that submission on himself.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes...my 1 minute photoshop skills are amazing.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is anyone really surprised? And i would like to once again state how thankful i am that nate diaz didnt get a post fight interview. That might have made my night, no matter what reason it may have been for. I just cant thank the ufc and spike tv enough for this.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL, diaz outclassed melvin. He took his best shot and diaz threw his hands up like " that's it? "

have fun in the WEC melvin


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Reality Check said:


> LOL, diaz outclassed melvin. He took his best shot and diaz threw his hands up like " that's it? "
> 
> have fun in the WEC melvin


Well, actually his best shot dropped Nate in the first 30 seconds... but I agree, Nate has a pretty damn good chin. 

And that Melvin will be cut pretty soon. he shouldn't have got the W over Tibau.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I disagree with you melvin was winning the entire fight he just got cocky and got caught in a choke. 

although he didnt win he showed some great footwork and head movement. he fought with his hands down and was able to slip just about everything Nate threw. Melvin will win his next fight then be back.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

Melvin was not winning the fight AT ALL. He dropped nate with one punch and nate got back up in a split second. The whole standup nate was hutning melvin down, obviously nate wasnt fased by his striking. Melvin did have some pretty good footwork but he still got outclassed. Good thing nate used his reach.

He didn't lose because he got cocky, he lost because nate is a superior fighter by far. Notice melvin was in a hurry to stand back up any time it went to the ground. It only took a few seconds to sub him LOL.

Bottom line is melvin has once again proved that he's 1 dimensional failure.

Nate > melvin any day.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Melvin was good at backpaddeling and his head movement was good but he was a bit inactive and most of his punches missed. Diaz got 2 takedowns(or 3?) in round 1. Maybe melvin won r1, but it was close. Melvin should start to throw more punches.


----------



## suprafan386 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think that is the first time I have ever seen Melvin be so cautious in a fight. I think it was smart of him not to go to the ground with Diaz and to get back up even though he made the mistake of taking Diaz down in the second. I scored the first round for Melvin he got the knockdown and a couple takedowns but it was a very close round imo.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Money says he smoked a blunt in his locker room post fight (maybe pre :confused05

It trips me out how Nate's fights follow such a similar pattern, good stuff though. I was rooting for Nate.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Uchaaa said:


> Melvin was good at backpaddeling and his head movement was good but he was a bit inactive and most of his punches missed. Diaz got 2 takedowns(or 3?) in round 1. Maybe melvin won r1, but it was close. Melvin should start to throw more punches.


he was slipping punches and it looked like he was almost playing with him Nate didnt land hardly anything at all. I agree he needs to learn to throw better combos. he was throwing big punches but they were only one at a time. He also missed out on allot of golden opportunities when nate was vulnerable that he could have capitalized on and maybe finished him or at least made his performance more impressive.


----------



## nofxrhcp (Sep 17, 2007)

Why doesn't Guillard just become a boxer? He would prob be awesome. He seems to have real fast head movement and was dodging a bunch of punches easily at times.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

nofxrhcp said:


> Why doesn't Guillard just become a boxer? He would prob be awesome. He seems to have real fast head movement and was dodging a bunch of punches easily at times.


Because he sucks at boxing as well. Nate has probably the worst standup in his class and melvin couldnt even K.O him. LOL @ people saying nate didnt get any hits in. No really? Hes a bjj expert not a striker.

neg away melvin nut huggers


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

It looked like Melvin was starting to gas right before he got choked out. I have no respect for this guy as a person or a fighter.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

The problem with Melvin from what I've seen is that he has always probably relied on his natural athletic ability to beat people. That can work against most people but when he fights someone that has better technique than him he gets exposed. If he just trained his ground game and dedicated himself to actually being a fighter he'd have more success.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

^like my brother said...


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Reality Check said:


> Because he sucks at boxing as well. Nate has probably the worst standup in his class and melvin couldnt even K.O him. LOL @ people saying nate didnt get any hits in. No really? Hes a bjj expert not a striker.
> 
> neg away melvin nut huggers


It looks like to me when Nate throws punches that he just lets them hang. He doesn't put any power into them. He just throws his lanky arms around..


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Reality Check said:


> Because he sucks at boxing as well.


I UNDERSTAND YOU DONT LIKE HIM....but spreading lies like this is never good.

Melvin was a Golden Gloves in Louisiana.

Just because he lost and you dont like him is no reason to dehumanize him. Give respect where its due.

you gonna say Chuck Liddell is a bad kickboxer becasue you dont like him too??


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> It looked like Melvin was starting to gas right before he got choked out. I have no respect for this guy as a person or a fighter.


yea i saw that too.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I wouldn't say that I have no respect for him as a person or as a fighter. Thats kind of harsh to say now..

You should have some sort of respect for every fighting just for the fact that they go out and risk their bodies with every fight just for our entertainment..


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I RESPECT NOTHING!!! Sorry, just wanted to get one of those typical bad guy lines out before my day is over. The reason that i dont respect melvin is because he has all the ability in the world, but he doesnt seem to take his training very seriously. Most people would kill for that kind of athleticisim, it seems kind of wasted on him. Oh, and the issues he has with cocaine.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> I RESPECT NOTHING!!! Sorry, just wanted to get one of those typical bad guy lines out before my day is over. The reason that i dont respect melvin is because he has all the ability in the world, but he doesnt seem to take his training very seriously. Most people would kill for that kind of athleticisim, it seems kind of wasted on him. Oh, and the issues he has with cocaine.


Yeah I agree. Melvin relies on his natural athletic ability too much. At least it looks like that to me. H kinda looked foolish doing that hole act like he was tired and got hurt thing and then falling into a choke...


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Well I guess everyone has their own opinion and everyone views things differently..

I have respect for every fighter who steps in that cage or ring..


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

The best part of the fight wsa the shit talking. "Better get ready for an ass-whoopin, becuase I'm gonna whoop that ass"...Nate Diaz. Who talks like this...mean, evil mfers talk like that.

BTW, he seemed meaner after get cracked a few times. Who woulda thunk a skinny kid would still be the aggressor facing Melvin's hands?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Nate seems to do best when he's getting his ass kicked. All his sub's come from tough fights where he's getting beat up a bit. Guida and Joe played it safe and smothered out a win, thats why if the rules are changed a bit where wrestlers get stood up or punished for holding, Nate could fight for a top spot. He's got all the skills needed other than power to stand up from a strong wrestler holding you down.


----------

